# What Does It All Mean!?



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey gang,

I see a *LOT* of cool avatars & sigs here in GBATemp & I often wonder why these graphics are chosen & maybe where these graphics came from.  Tell us the story behind _your_ avatar & sig!

Mine is easy:

I ALWAYS *LOVED*






  cartoons & Popeye was ALWAYS my *favorite*!  I have him tattoed on my right arm/shoulder, flexing & snapping a drumstick in each hand (because I am & always will be a drummer).  The Suckerpunch name & graphic is due to my NJ attitude that I grew up having (for those of you not in the US - I always had a trouble making bad ass punk attitude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...that was until I grew up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

mrthnight  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was kind enuff to show off his PhotoShop expetise & made me my 1st Popeye SIG.  I happen to own a flash drive with U3 on it & downloaded a copy of GIMP (portable version) that I started messing with & what you see below is my very 1st attempt at a SIG & using GIMP.  (WAY easier than PhotoShop & FREE!)  I heisted the graphis from different sites thru Google images search, cut copy & pasted a bunch of different pictures & came up with what you see below.  Not bad for my 1st attempt.  It came out just as I envisioned it - very comic strip looking.

My fave SIG on GBATemp (other than mine)?:  The one that Hugecock was using for the last few months!  GREAT play on the words & very funny & creative!

Avatar/SIG I'm most curious about?: The avatar that Takeshi uses.  I did a little research & read a little on the musician/alien person & find it creepy & weird.  But that is why it intrigues me.  I hope he will explain it in this thread - looking 4ward to it!






 Now it's your turn to tell your story!!!


----------



## lagman (Nov 10, 2006)

My avatar says Laguer, which is my last name, behind the letters are the silhouettes of Taki, Ryu, Master Chief and Mario & Luigi on a kart





 , and there´s also the Gryffindor´s coat of arms




It was made by a very good friend.

And my sig....well it´s perfect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I found it in some web page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. It´s Hugecock


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 10, 2006)

e-ego is retarded


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 10, 2006)

My avatar is from the book Mother Night, by Kurt Vonnegut. Various permutations of the words mother and night have been my handle since QuantumLink (pre-AOL) days. My band (consisting of me and me ATM) is called mothernite as well. Mother Night is a book about a high ranking Propaganda Minister in nazi Germany (think Goebbels) who was actually a spy for the United States. He was adored by the nazis and hated by the people he was actually trying to save. Think Schindler's list, with a much more pronounced blurring of the dichotomy between good and evil.
Like gangsta rap artists who write about their environment and educate in the process of describing horror, I've always dipped into darkness to describe it and was mostly accused of glorifying it, (as the rappers generally are.) All along I really wanted to show what depression and self-loathing were to people who couldn't see it from the outside. So when I read the book I identified strongly with the anti-hero. The cover of the book has an american cowboy riding a german bred dog. I erased the swasticas and iron crosses, because I don't want anyone to think I'm a nazi or promoting such things. It's a powerful book, well worth a read if you want to explore means to an end type stuff.

Mother Night is also a "character" of sorts in a play by Goethe called Faust. Mother Night is the darkness that was all encompassing before light came in and invaded it's territory, the two became entangled as they often are in life, Think yin & yang, kinda...

Anyway, did I over explain that enough? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and yeah Takeshi has the coolest avatar by a long shot! Followed closely by Psyfira's, and if you've never seen the complete picture of that, you're missing out.

..and Yuyuyup didn't like the avatar I made for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he's too cool for school anywhool!





Yup, I'm e-tarded! And the power of photoshop compells me.


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2006)

My avatar is the main character of Chopping Block, a mild-mannered cannibalistic serial killer, Butch, and the problems he encounters as he trudges through the daily grind... Chopping Block: because serial killers are people, too.  

And the sig is Calvin, from Calvin & Hobbes, trying to invoke a rain of chocolate chip cookies with his ancient Indian cookie-dance. 

Read C&H. It is good.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2006)

My avatar is a screengrab from the I wanna rock video by twisted sister, it means nothing other than I enjoy dodgy 80's metal.
Other avatars I had:
A transformers symbol
A smilely I hotlinked from the neoflash forum
A screengrab from ninja scroll.

Before my lycos site got taken down I had a samurai sword through a DVD,a GBA and a DS. I guess it could symbolise some of my interests but really it just means I got bored and decided to play with photoshop.


----------



## tshu (Nov 10, 2006)

Hmm... Avatar/sigs I have had:
- Wario picking his nose, sitting on a couch.
- Wario picking his nose, sitting on a couch, with Momus(weird musical artist) sitting on his lap.
- Wind Waker Link
- Miss Spider
- Tintin
- Ness
- PeeWee Herman
- Lionel Richie
- Gary Coleman from Stand By Me
- Bob Dylan

were there any others? I can't remember. What did they mean? Pfft, who knows? Maybe I secretly, subconsciously wanted to be these people, and the only way I could do this was to use them as an internet avatar.


----------



## Jax (Nov 10, 2006)

Avatar: The guy with the expressive glasses from "Late Night with Conan O'Brien".
Sig: "1000 Years of Pain" from Naruto.


----------



## Squiffy (Nov 10, 2006)

My avatar is from GBA ROM number #700, "Silk to Cotton". God knows why I got that one.

Sig is from when we had sig competitions here and I liked it and just kept it.


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 10, 2006)

It's a cute fluffy fuzzy kitten!


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 10, 2006)

These are great!  Keep 'em coming!  

@tshu:  I remeber most of those avatars & tha sword sig!!!


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's the deal:

My avatar is a chibi-ish Phoenix Wright playing a DS.

Never played a PW game and probably never will, but you gotta admit, he has some cool @$$ hair...

My friend sent me the avatar and I've been using it ever since


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 10, 2006)

Avatar was just a pic I'd done that looked kinda cool and cropped to a convienient size. 
Sig cause I drink far too much tea, and it was the only thing I could think of to fit the dimensions. (I suck at working in narrow horizontal.)

First sig was derived from a DA ID about soul selling for a DS, which seemed rather appropriate for this site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And here's a sneak-peek at the summer sig I made but never used cause it looked out of place on the page.

Tshu: Didn't you have your one armed man wallpainting as an avatar for a while (or was that daftkid, I forget  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 11, 2006)

it's a good avatar, but I'm too much of a dick to use it


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 11, 2006)

my avatar is an image of what really goes on in my mind... you can't see it because you can't read my mind.

my sig is just what i own: a nintendo gameboy micro (w/ g6 lite 4g flashcart), a modded ps2 & a nokia n80 as a cell phone.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 11, 2006)

my avatar is from my upcoming game, and my signature is one of my logos I like


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 11, 2006)

My avatar is a toaster.


----------



## Valshar (Dec 2, 2006)

My avatar is The Sentry, a marvel comic book character (and one of the most powerful)


----------



## fischju_original (Dec 2, 2006)

my avatar is the rose from the girls not grey single by AFI. The text is part of an AFI song


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 2, 2006)

My avatar is from www.jinx.com  , theyve cool clothes and what not


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 2, 2006)

my sig is from a game I played a while ago...I forgot the name, I guess it's for NES


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 2, 2006)

My avatar is me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My sig is me holding my ds lite with the G6 that I won from the tetris tournament!!


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 2, 2006)

Don't ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## fischju_original (Dec 2, 2006)

What is that?


----------



## OrR (Dec 3, 2006)

I think I had my typical Gameking Happy Killer Avatar ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) on here in the beginning and I still love it and use it for my appearance in most other places of the internet. However, at some point it simply became necessary to change it to a Phoenix Wright themed one since I really love that game and every other sane person on here does, too. That was a problem, too, though: Every popular character was already taken. So I had a look around the Court Records and found this lovely artwork of Yanni Yogi, perfect for cutting up into an avatar. I like the character so I ran with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My sig is my little shop where you can buy the things I love. So go, click all the links and buy everything in there because it's all awesome! At the moment, there are Miss Spider, the GP2X, Elite Beat Agents and Lost in Blue on sale. I had Ouendan in there before I replaced it with EBA. I'll probably change some of the sortiment in the future when I discover more awesomeness not everyone has but should. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is also the awesome yayuglyds smilie someone made for me on my most famous thread on this forum to remind everyone of my awesome, dark superpowers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Formatting weirdness!


----------



## Samutz (Dec 3, 2006)

Both of mine are from the One Piece manga.
The avatar is Sanji, having just won the Groggy Ring match in the Davy Back Fight.
The sig is Iceburg getting shot by a member of CP9, who has a secret identity at that point in the story.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Dec 3, 2006)

I is am a-sexy.


----------



## Jeda (Dec 3, 2006)

My avatar was first used on diablo2 board during the 1.09 patch when the cow level was THE thing to do. That cow happens to share the nickname with me.

My sig looks like nothing but it is actually one of those infinity pics: A picture showing a picture showing a picture showing.... of my empty sig.


----------



## matt1freek (Dec 3, 2006)

tried to make a wallpaper with some cool looking characters from Final Fantasy VII: Before Crisis
messed around for a bit scaled it down and it looked better as a sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that and im too lazy to make a avatar.


----------



## Qpido (Dec 3, 2006)

My avater is me with some photoshop effect.
I've had it some time, but I still like it I guess.

Never had a sig, but maybe someday I will..

Q~


----------



## melloncollie (Dec 3, 2006)

My avatar is a Radiohead Hypno-Bear.
Simply because I love Radiohead.

My sig is the Bear King.
Simply because I love Radiohead


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 3, 2006)

my avatar is a little anim from my game

my sig is one of my logo's I like and links to my site


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 3, 2006)

My avatars have been 100% uninteresting :{

AZ0 is simply an acronym/symbol of my handle.

Perhaps it's about time I considered working on a new signature to go with it...


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 3, 2006)

My alter-ego on GBAtemp_2:




(Buy this magazine or we'll shoot this dog-National Lampoon)

My very first sig on GBAtemp:




(from Knight, Death, and the Devil by Albrecht Durer)


----------



## TPi (Dec 3, 2006)

i dunno whatever tshu put there


----------



## OrR (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> my avatar is from my upcoming game, and my signature is one of my logos I like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amnesia?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> Amnesia?


Cyclical universe!


----------



## Jax (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Nov 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > my avatar is from my upcoming game, and my signature is one of my logos I like
> ...







You're getting old, TakaM!


----------



## m_babble (Dec 4, 2006)

My avatar is a Metal Babble from Dragon Quest/Warrior.
My signature tells you how to contact me or hear some of my music (which is named after the creature in my avatar).
Pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Hitto (Dec 4, 2006)

My real-life name is michael. Mikey, mickey, you get the drift.

Also, back when the internet was young ?, everybody was so anal about representing themselves, or had horrible animated gifs as avatars, and most of them usually depicted some fighting anime character with power levels OVER NINE THOUSAAAAND.

Hence, mickey mouse. I don't need to overcompensate for anything


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 4, 2006)

Hanafuda playing cards = Nintendo's first product, back in 1889 or so. They still make 'em too.

My ava's just a pic of my favorite hanafuda card.


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 4, 2006)

uh, because dinosaurs are awesome, almost as awesome as throwing up.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine's easy, its the main guy from FF3. Although I didn't know he was the main guy when I chose it though.


----------



## Phrostay (Dec 6, 2006)

LOL @ Dirtie, that avatar rocks, it's off this show called Pocoyo and he is like so cute and squidgedy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! anyways mines from a comic series called "Bone" and his adventures with his three brothers:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bone_(comics)
the first book has been created into a point-and-click adventure game which is available for Mac & Windows (Maybe Wine/Cedega If You Got Linux).


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Jax @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(OrR @ Dec 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(.TakaM @ Nov 11 2006 said:
> ...

















new ava and sig again


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Dec 9, 2006)

guess and guess

[edit]

damn it my avatar died...


----------

